# Viper 7941V Remote backlight



## jahqueens

Hi all, about a week ago my remote has become unviewable during the day as it's just dark. At night I'm able to see pictures in the background but very faintly. It's fully charged and everything else seems to work as usual but there is just no backlight. I don't recall dropping the remote or even water touching it because it's in a leather case. I got the remote about 2 years ago brand new so I know there is no warranty.

My question is would I be able to get this fixed or will I just have to get a new one. 

It's the color transmitter which has RPN 7941V on the back

Thanks..


----------



## jaggerwild

jahqueens said:


> Hi all, about a week ago my remote has become unviewable during the day as it's just dark. At night I'm able to see pictures in the background but very faintly. It's fully charged and everything else seems to work as usual but there is just no backlight. I don't recall dropping the remote or even water touching it because it's in a leather case. I got the remote about 2 years ago brand new so I know there is no warranty.
> 
> My question is would I be able to get this fixed or will I just have to get a new one.
> 
> It's the color transmitter which has RPN 7941V on the back
> 
> Thanks..



If you have the remote fixed, you will be throwing dead money at dead money. My suggestion is buy a new one, here's a link or contact DEI in my signature.
Viper remote | eBay


----------



## jahqueens

May I ask why I shouldn't try to get the remote fixed if it can be fixed? The remote works as usual with the exception of the back light failing.


----------



## jbsharpe

I have the same problem with my 7941V. Mine faded out about a month ago, and the install was about 2 years ago as well. Surely there must be others with this same problem. I am going to contact the install shop, to check if anyone else has reported issues. I will check back here regularly to see if you've found a solution, and I will of course, reply back if I have any luck.


----------



## jaggerwild

jbsharpe said:


> I have the same problem with my 7941V. Mine faded out about a month ago, and the install was about 2 years ago as well. Surely there must be others with this same problem. I am going to contact the install shop, to check if anyone else has reported issues. I will check back here regularly to see if you've found a solution, and I will of course, reply back if I have any luck.


 There only warrantied for so long, call anyone you like nature of the beast!!


----------



## jaggerwild

jahqueens said:


> May I ask why I shouldn't try to get the remote fixed if it can be fixed? The remote works as usual with the exception of the back light failing.


 Cause you'll be paying for it, wouldn't you rather buy a new one and be done? Or you wanna keep throwing dead money at it? I suggest getting the bland remote simply as the ones you have ARE NOT WORTH the trouble they come with PERIOD.


----------

